# Who owns an adult 70lbs+



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

How many dog owners have a GSD female 70+ pounds that thought when your female pup was 4 months old would be on the small side? Do you remember your females weight at 4 months? Please post their heights and weights at the 16 week mark and their adult weights...Should be interesting!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Don't have one and wouldn't want one!









My Nina weighed 66# and Bella is 64#. She weighed that at 8 months when I got her. She's 7 now. That is plenty big for me!









I can't remember what the standard is weight wise.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANDon't have one and wouldn't want one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep my adults in the basement!!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

When Tessa was puppy, she was tiny, tiny, tiny. I assumed she'd be very petite and I thought if she hit 50 lbs full grown she'd be lucky. I don't remember the specifics you requested, sorry.

That girl was full of surprises because at about 2 years old she had an explosion in growth and weight. 

She topped off at 90 lbs and she was solid as a rock. 

I'm confused, did you want adults or just females? 

Buck is 100 lbs. Don't know his puppy weights I adopted him when he was 1 y.o.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax is 67# right now and 25" tall. She was about 25# when I got her at 3-4 months and ran just under the norm until about 11 months.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Can't say anything about puppy weight.

My rescue girl was 65 when I got her, she's about 3 they say. Vet says she should be 70 or 75 by her size. She's was 68 on the last visit and I can't see her ribs anymore, and I can't feel em so easily now.

I think 75 would be an ok weight for her once I get her working harder and in better shape but it would be the top end.

Standards for females depends on which standard I guess, I read AKC as 45-110 FCI as 48-70lbs


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

My Anna is now 60 lbs and is aprox 5 months old. Is she over weight?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I remember when i first got lucy, i was so worried because she wouldn't eat much that she wouldn't grow. She was always on the small size until around 4 to 5 months when she had a big growth spurt. I have all my old vet records so i can look back if you need exact weights but she was definitely on the small size at first. 

She's now 14 months and 24.5'' at the withers and a very solid 70 pounds. I get comments sometimes saying she's skinny, but it's best to keep these dogs on the slender side, especially if they're still maturing... better for their hips and joints.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: DorianMy Anna is now 60 lbs and is aprox 5 months old. Is she over weight?


Check this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1079786



> Originally Posted By: IannottiHow many dog owners have a GSD female 70+ pounds that thought when your female pup was 4 months old would be on the small side? Do you remember your females weight at 4 months? Please post their heights and weights at the 16 week mark and their adult weights...Should be interesting!


Actually, Dena was the opposite - she was a big boned girl, and quite large as a puppy. My vet guessed that she'd be 85-90 pounds. I don't remember what she weighed at 16 weeks, but she was 19 pounds at 9 weeks old, and 63 pounds at 6 months old. But she only put on another 9 or 10 pounds total, ending up at 72/73 pounds as an adult.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

I have an American line GSD female that is 96 lbs....4 yrs old...larger than breed standard...28 1/2 inches at the withers...
the vet wants her to lose 10 pounds, she only gets 3 cups of food a day, and I thought for sure she would lose weight when we got our puppy in the fall.....well she actually did lose some, she used to be 101..
at 4 months i'm guessing(but i'll check when i get home) 31 lbs


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

> Quote:I remember when i first got lucy, i was so worried because she wouldn't eat much that she wouldn't grow. She was always on the small size until around 4 to 5 months when she had a big growth spurt. I have all my old vet records so i can look back if you need exact weights but she was definitely on the small size at first.


How big of a growth spurt??

My gal hasnt shown any signs of growth spurts, she puts on about 3 pounds per week since she was 10 weeks old...Shes now 16 weeks and about 29 pounds...


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Well... Ms Molly is built like a tank! She's 8 mo topping 75lbs. Not fat. Solid as a rock, one of the most agile GSDs I've ever had. She's just rugged!!!! But with the cutest feminine face in the world... I've a feeling she might end up bigger than Gus (who's 15 mo at 90lbs). She has the stocky head, broad chest, big butt kinda structure. Gus does have a stocky head and a decent chest but his legs are on the slimmer side as opposed to Molly's tree stumps!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

let me check out my vet records....

9 weeks - 16.6 pounds
14 weeks - 21.4 pounds
16 weeks - 25.4 pounds
6 months - 56 pounds
10 months - 61 pounds
12 months - 67 pounds
14 months (present) - 72 pounds

Sorry there's such a gap between 16 weeks and 6 months, but she didn't have any vet visits during that time. As you can see at 16 weeks, lucy weighed less than yours, so i wouldn't worry about anything. .


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey is between 80 and 85 #. I can't say that I ever really thought that she would get _that_ heavy but both her parents were rather tall so it's not necessarily a big shocker.

I can't remember her puppy weight, though. Sorry.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Koch is 65# at almost 7 months. at 6 months she was 60#

For awhile there she didn't put on any weight, then she had another spurt. She has been plateued here for awhile. 

I don't think she is "big" at all, she just has some stocky bones IMO


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lucy Doglet me check out my vet records....
> 
> 9 weeks - 16.6 pounds
> 14 weeks - 21.4 pounds
> ...


Wow what a spurt that was...I wonder when my pup will experience that....she was 11 lbs at 10 weeks, 16 lbs at 12 weeks, 24.9 lbs at 15 weeks and 28.5 lbs at 16 weeks.....Almost an exact average of 3 per week..odd..


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: dresdenI have an American line GSD female that is 96 lbs....4 yrs old...larger than breed standard...28 1/2 inches at the withers...
> the vet wants her to lose 10 pounds, she only gets 3 cups of food a day, and I thought for sure she would lose weight when we got our puppy in the fall.....well she actually did lose some, she used to be 101..
> at 4 months i'm guessing(but i'll check when i get home) 31 lbs


wow that's a big girl!!! I'm hoping Coco hits no more than 65-75ish....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx is unknown lines [email protected] 2 yr 5 mos is 95# 27" straight back(Her rear is higher than her shoulders). At 4 mos she was 47# and 7 mos 64#. At this time she is not fat, but could lose a couple more and is active, muscled, raw fed. 
Kacie is long coat, big boned at almost 4 yrs is 85# 25" and big boned, not fat, raw fed. She has a bad elbow(injury, not dysplastic) so isn't as active as she'd like to be, but can run like the wind-very agile. Because she is a abandoned rescue, no weights from her puppyhood, I got her at 21 mos ~ she was 63# skin and bones.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I was wondering about Anna the other day, last time she was weighed she was 7mo and 54lbs. She's 8 mo today but doesn't seem like she's put on/grown that much. I'm sure she has, I guess it's just slowed way down from the 3lbs a week she was gaining as a smaller pup.

DH thinks she'll be about 70, I think she might be a little over 60. But she's still a lanky-loo with a lot of filling out to do.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gracie was a fire plug at 8 weeks - 16 chunky pounds of puppy. 5/8/06, which is almost 16 weeks, Gracie was a hefty 32.6 pounds! She hit 65.8 in January 2007 but then was a scrawny 60-62 pounds until she started to fill out in May of 2008. Now 3.4 years, May 2009, is about 73 - 74 pounds, looks smaller and is in great health. She is 23 1/4 inches. I never measured her as a pup.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Kimba is 66 lbs at 2 yrs. she gained very little after 8 months, but i really kept her lean on purpose. im sure i could cause her to be 70-75 lbs easily, but she wouldnt be lean the way she should be. ive seen to many GSD's who were called "big boned" by owners who were, in all honesty, just fat (no one actually on this board). for me personally, a 60-65 lb gsd female is just the perfect size (though i understand some will be genetically larger even being kept lean)

i will never trust a vet to tell me a good weight for my dog.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Barker the elder is too lean at 70# - Barker the younger was about right at 90 - 95#. When she was fat she weighed up to 112. It was hard to keep weight off of her. She was barrell chested AND big boned. However, I never thought either of them would be "small" - it didn't cross my mind to worry about size.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

How big are mom and dad? As you can see there's a huge range in what yours can weigh as an adult. Genetics play a big part in that.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lucy DogHow big are mom and dad? As you can see there's a huge range in what yours can weigh as an adult. Genetics play a big part in that.


Sad to say...I got her from a pet store...I didnt realize how dumb that was until I starting reading up on gsd online and from people in my neighborhood...However, I don't regret getting her...Shes a wonderful gal that I love very much









Just next time will be from a breeder..

Never seen her parents


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Did the pet store give you any info? Did they give you any kind of pedigree info? If they haven't already, maybe you can ask if they can provide something.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

I got her papers with the sire and the dam's name....and the breeders info, but no phone number, just a name and address...I did ask if they could give me the breeders phone number and they said they weren't allowed to which I thought was suspicious, but at that time I already took my girl home.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe you can post the sire and dams name or the breeder's name in the breeding section of the forum to see if anyone has any information for you. I don't know how important it is to know this stuff... just a suggestion. That does seem weird that the pet store refuses to provide you with the breeders info, but maybe someone can help you here. 

You can also try the below website if you have their names..

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/index.html


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i didn't get Gia until she was 9mo old. she weighed 64lbs but she was very tall. i don't remember all of the numbers exactly (she'll be 10 this year) but i know that she was not over 70 until at least 3yrs old, and she is now at a healthy and still trim 85lbs. based on her stature at 9 months - i definitely wouldn't have thought that she could put on 20lbs and look so great. she's a big girl now, but not huge.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Allie is about 23-23.5 inches (if I am measuring right) and weighed 58-60 lbs when we got her (think she was a year or so old?) Last vet visit which was probably her annual a year ago she was 64lbs. So she MIGHT be 65-67 now, but I kindof doubt that. She will go to the vet soon, will be interesting to see, she is very trim. We do not know her real exact age but I would think around 3 yrs old now.

Our girl, Meeka, was taller (probably above standard which I think is 22-24 inches?) and hovered around 75lbs as a full grown adult. Still trim, but just taller.

Here is a site I googled real quick for standards
http://www.nwk9.com/weight_height.htm


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

At around 4 months Penny was 27ish pounds. As an adult she now weights 74ish.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Hella was huge as a pup and as an adult she is now 78 lbs.


----------

